# How to darken brass wheels?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,

I thought I asked this question before but I could not find the answer. I have some brass wheels that are BRIGHT brass. What is the best way to darken them so they look more realistic? Thanks

Rich


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

blacken-it from Micro mark


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

either get some liquid from a gunshop. (the kind to repair the blueish finish of arms) 
or get some sulphur, mix it with tapwater and sponge it on the brass. (you have to wash it off, when the desired colour is reached)


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Birchwood Casey makes various blackeners, including a brass black. You can get it online or through gun shops. I've found it to be much more potent than the Blacken-it from Micro-Mark. 

Later, 

K


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Here's before and after shots for Blacken-it:











All the metal parts were treated. The ink and alcohol were used on the wood.










Finished trucks:


----------

